# Power steering 1997 Golf 1.8L



## jojofoxx (Nov 1, 2009)

My power steering seems really tough. Ive going to flush the fluid tonight providing i know what fluid to put back in ( any suggestions). The lines under the car are a little rusty, i just bought it for 250 and the car is in great condition minus some cosmetic details. Should i replace the lines or just try flushing the fluid. The lines are a little worn but still in fairly good condition. 
PLEASE HELP ME!


----------



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Power steering 1997 Golf 1.8L (jojofoxx)*

tough to say - pump bad ? leaking anywhere ? belts slipping? you might get more responses if you had posted this in the proper forum - sorry but had to say it


----------

